# I Found this Stray Kitten with Broken Leg! What to do?



## abbyquack (Dec 19, 2008)

This stray kitten showed up in our garage last night, and has what appears to be a gimp leg! We were absolutely horrified when we saw it using the leg as a crutch while the lower half of the leg dangled there, but it looks like he's used to it, as he doesn't seem to be in any pain. I'm not sure if that's how he was born or what. Anyways, we can't find an owner and by the look of him, he's probably been on his own for a while b/c he was all dirty and had a couple naps in his fur. We are taking it to the vet hopefully next week, but it's such a sweetie and so cuddly and friendly! I think he will make a great addition to our family! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, I wanted to know if anyone has experienced anything like this before? Any pet experts here? I have no idea what the vet will do to his leg.












 (gimpy leg!!)


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 19, 2008)

Animals have amazing strength, even if they are in pain they can usually pull through it. I would get to a vet ASAP and they will let you know the best treatment options for the leg. I would definitely do your best to make it comfortable until you get to the vet. The vet might cast it? Im not sure... I guess it depends whats wrong with it.


----------



## panther27 (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't have any advice,but I love cats and you are a great person to take care of him.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Bless you for keeping this kitten, first of all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks SO SWEET.

Anywho, I would try to get the little thing to a vet pretty quick, just to make sure it's not infected. There is a possibility he might have to get it amputated or even just have a surgical procedure. 

I say the sooner the better, he might not be 'acting' like he is in pain simply because he is used to it, but that has to be extremely uncomfortable.

Let us know how things go, I would try to go before next week, but that's just me!


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would def. get him to the vet ASAP.  Sounds like he has nerve damage, so luckily he _may_ not be in pain, but if he is using part of his leg as a crutch, he could certainly open the skin over that area and get a horrible infection and could go septic quickly if not looked after. From the way it sounds, I would expect the vet to suggest amputation.  Please don't let that scare you - he is young and even adult animals recover quickly and do fabulously!!  Also, the longer you wait, the less they can do to repair the leg if it is possible to repair it. 

(disclaimer:  I am a 4th year vet student, but legally cannot give medical advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Good luck with the little one!!!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Seriously, I think having a three legged cat would be fantastic. 

OMG you should name him MAC.

<3


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 19, 2008)

^ hehehe I think NicksWifey (brit) just named her cat MAC! Its so perfect.
She said it also stands for "my awesome cat" hehehe.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Hehehehe, should have figured some one had already thought about that.

Well, let's see... 
how about Frank, Toskan or Angelo like the founders of MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love how I'm naming this girl's cat for her ;P


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the advice, as I really need it, and probably the best advice is to take in to the vet ASAP! I figured it wasn't an emergency b/c he acts totally fine and lively, even when he's hobbling around, but I would so much rather be safe than sorry. 

PS - any idea how much vets might cost? I've never gone to one...


----------



## Brittni (Dec 19, 2008)

Please have a heart and either take it to the VET or to a shelter which will treat it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 19, 2008)

what a sweet sweet kitten...bless u for taking him in! I hope his leg gets better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG damn this PMS....its making me cry at EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Thank you everyone for the advice, as I really need it, and probably the best advice is to take in to the vet ASAP! I figured it wasn't an emergency b/c he acts totally fine and lively, even when he's hobbling around, but I would so much rather be safe than sorry. 

PS - any idea how much vets might cost? I've never gone to one..._

 

Well, they are going to do XRays, which will most likely be what costs the most.

I would say just the visit alone would be...roughly 50 bucks probably? (Im kinda guessing) and I would assume the XRays and everything might get up to 200-300 bucks.


Ya also gotta think if he is in need of anything else... flea prevention, he might be malnourished/dehydrated, skin conditions....anything is possible when it is a stray.

I hope this boy sticks around with you and you give him a loving home! If he gets too expensive for you, which I hope doesnt happen, I would certainly surrender him somewhere like a shelter or rescue that would be willing to pay his vet bills if you are unable to do so.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 19, 2008)

Take him to the vet if you can afford to/plan on keeping him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He looks ADORABLE! He was probably very lucky to find you!


----------



## Janice (Dec 19, 2008)

Take it to a local small practice veterinarian. A lot of times they appreciate people adopting strays so much they offer deep discounts on treatment. We've always had several animals at any given time, if something happened and the pet required vet attention we found that vets were always willing to work with us on the financial aspect of the visit while providing immediate care for the animal. (i.e. payment plan)

Kudos on taking the little bugger in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, best wishes to you.

IF you aren't keeping the cat, take him to the vet and let them know you found him and believe he's in need of medical attention. They will take the cat in, of someone turns you away just call the next one you WILL find a vet who will take the kitty in. If it's not possible to surrender the kitten to a vet then I would turn to a no kill shelter.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Well, they are going to do XRays, which will most likely be what costs the most.

I would say just the visit alone would be...roughly 50 bucks probably? (Im kinda guessing) and I would assume the XRays and everything might get up to 200-300 bucks.


Ya also gotta think if he is in need of anything else... flea prevention, he might be malnourished/dehydrated, skin conditions....anything is possible when it is a stray.

I hope this boy sticks around with you and you give him a loving home! If he gets too expensive for you, which I hope doesnt happen, I would certainly surrender him somewhere like a shelter or rescue that would be willing to pay his vet bills if you are unable to do so._

 

I hope he doesn't get too expensive either but if I have to make payments at the vet to pay off the bill I'd much rather do that than surrender him to a shelter. The shelters and rescue places are probably overloaded right now as it is, so I wouldn't want him to go there, plus I think I'm too attached already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It breaks my heart though to think he was abandoned in such a condition. We live in an area where the houses are kind of spread far apart, and since none of our neighbors knew anything about him he must've come from pretty far!


----------



## Dice1233 (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree that many vets will work with you in a situation like this - you are doing a great thing by getting him care and giving him a home.  Many can work out payment plans as well.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG what a cutie. bring him to the vet.
You are amazing for saving an animal. Your new addition to your family will have a place to call home now. 
I love all animal people


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Seriously, I think having a three legged cat would be fantastic. 

OMG you should name him MAC.

<3_

 
My mom had a tri pod when we were just babies, the cat got around just fine. The cat adopted my mom also. Animals do that, they chose their owners. 

Good luck on your new kitty


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I hope he doesn't get too expensive either but if I have to make payments at the vet to pay off the bill I'd much rather do that than surrender him to a shelter. The shelters and rescue places are probably overloaded right now as it is, so I wouldn't want him to go there, plus I think I'm too attached already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It breaks my heart though to think he was abandoned in such a condition. We live in an area where the houses are kind of spread far apart, and since none of our neighbors knew anything about him he must've come from pretty far!_

 

Yay, I'm glad youre keeping him.

Please keep us updated on him, K?






 And let me know what ya name him
!


----------



## stronqerx (Dec 19, 2008)

i am so glad that you are taking care of this kitten ! My fiance once brought home a stray cat, because he felt sorry for her. She was abour 2 years old and extremely underfed. We kept her for about 2 days but i couldn't keep her for longer because my mom hates cat and my sister is allergic. So when i took her to the shelter, the stupid lady told me (i dont know if this only applies for NY state) that they didn't shelter stray cats because there was no law protecting them, so that if they took her in they would have to put her down and we had to pay for it ($50) i was shocked...so i ended up giving it to someone else who was willing to take care of her. So this really makes me happy to see that ur taking responsibility for this cute kitten, god bless u!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 19, 2008)

Awww what a cutie.. I agree with what everyone else has already said.. they only other thing I want to add is that animals often hide when they are in pain.  It is survival instinct because they don't want to appear weak.  So def get him into the vet asap.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 19, 2008)

You are a wonderful human being for taking this kitten in!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 19, 2008)

First I want to say that you're awesome!  This kitty chose you, and you're not letting the little bugger down!  Makes me all teary and stuff...

In addition, I would just expand on what Janice said, a lot of small local vets are willing to work with people who rescue stray animals, even going so far as offering spay and neuters for super cheap!  Also, there is this program called Care Credit, they offer instant online approval, and the credit card is specifically for health care for family members...including pets.  It will even give you a list of local providers (in your case: vets) if you want to check into it.  I know I got my Care Credit card and was able to get 18 months of deferred interest...Just another thought!

Hugs!


----------



## User93 (Dec 19, 2008)

God bless you for having such a kind heart


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG! 

You take him to the vet and get his leg fixed up, keep him, and show him lots of luvs!

Poor thing


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 19, 2008)

I am so glad you are loving him & taking care of him & bringing him to the vet.  You are a great person


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 19, 2008)

God bless you. I can officially say you are a wonderful person. Anyone that cares for animals (like you do obviously) has to be a good person, right?

Vet bills can be expensive. My cat is a trouble maker and ruptured her ACL twice. The sugeries were liek 1500 each. She's my bionic kitty now.  I would take everyon'es advice and get youre new kitty checked out asap. If its a clean break they might just re break it (if they need to) and set the bone and cast her up. If it's multiple teeny breaks, amputation might be considered. Either way, cat's are so relisiant. She'll get over it. Had she been left to her own devices, she would surely die. 

Again, Thank you for taking in the kity. Most people turn them away. 
Awww she can be you're xmas kitty! With a big red bow!


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input and kind thoughts, I took him to the vet today and the vet said it's probably a nerve that was stretched from its shoulder that affected the whole arm. He said it can feel some in his toes, which means it could possibly heal itself over the course of a few weeks. We are basically supposed to monitor it and see if it gets better or worse (such as sores or anything). If it doesn't improve, we may need to get it amputated, but today I noticed that he isn't really using it as much as a crutch but is lifting it off the ground, so I hope that means something good. I also got him de-wormed and checked for FIV/AIDS, etc, and found out he has a slight infection in his nose and eyes so we got some antibiotics for him! In a week and a half we will start vaccines but the vet basically wanted to clear up the most important things today.

Anyways, I have high hopes for this little bugger!


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds like the Vet visit went well,  I'm happy for you both


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 19, 2008)

Ohhh, you are such an angel for taking this little guy in.  He's an absolute cutie.  Please keep us posted on his progress.  I'm going to toss out some Bimbo magic for him that he heals !


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 19, 2008)

omg it's darlingggg


----------



## PuterChick (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^I second PurrKitty above.  You are a kind and compassionate hearted soul.  Thank you for not taking him to the shelter and into your home.

God Bless you and Have A Very Merry Christmas!  Santa will definitely be good to you...  Maybe your new kitty is your xmas present!


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 19, 2008)

^^ It is DEFINITELY the sweetest Christmas present I could've ever asked for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, I have been wanting a cat for a while lately, and have been looking at a bunch from the adoption site (petfinder.org) but instead this kid just found me, like everyone said! It is so interesting how it ended up in my garage.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Dec 19, 2008)

That was very sweet of you to take him in. He's a cutie!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 19, 2008)

I hope you're kitty mends himself! Have you picked out a name for him yet? He's Def. You're Xmas Miracle!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_^^ It is DEFINITELY the sweetest Christmas present I could've ever asked for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, I have been wanting a cat for a while lately, and have been looking at a bunch from the adoption site (petfinder.org) but instead this kid just found me, like everyone said! It is so interesting how it ended up in my garage._

 
About 5 years ago, my moms found a stray hiding under his car on Xmas eve. We took him in. He was so teeny and cute (a fully little calico). We fed him and i slept in the basemnet with him while he prred on my chest all night. In the morning we had to call the SPCA. I was so worried he would be put down, but the woman from the SPCA assured me that he was too cute not to find a home. He would be snached up quickly. I think about that kitten a lot. I had named him Tucker. I really wanted to keep him, but my cat is way too territorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damnit Mojo! Why do you need to make things difficult?!

Another xmas i got a cat for my bf from the spca, and the cat got crazy sick and very dehydrated and we couldnt get him to a vet due to a crazy storm. He was close to dying when he got him to one. He had to stay in Kitty ICU in the SPCA over the holidays, but he pulled through. He was my Christmas MIracle


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Thanks everyone for your input and kind thoughts, I took him to the vet today and the vet said it's probably a nerve that was stretched from its shoulder that affected the whole arm. He said it can feel some in his toes, which means it could possibly heal itself over the course of a few weeks. We are basically supposed to monitor it and see if it gets better or worse (such as sores or anything). If it doesn't improve, we may need to get it amputated, but today I noticed that he isn't really using it as much as a crutch but is lifting it off the ground, so I hope that means something good. I also got him de-wormed and checked for FIV/AIDS, etc, and found out he has a slight infection in his nose and eyes so we got some antibiotics for him! In a week and a half we will start vaccines but the vet basically wanted to clear up the most important things today.

Anyways, I have high hopes for this little bugger! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!  I am so glad it's nothing serious and it sounds like you already have a place for him in your heart


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for not sending the little kitty to a shelter. Shelters..uggh 

I also have a stray. It was about this time of year and my mom saw this cat lurking around our house. At first my neighbor was feeding her and then she started hanging around our house a lot. One evening, my mom noticed that she was very pregnant and brought the kitty in the house to show her where to have her kittens. A couple of days later,  my mom opened the door to get the paper and the cat went flying in the house and up the stairs and had her kittens. I've kept her and one of her kittens ever since. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with everything and thank you so much for opening your heart to help a poor kitty in need


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 19, 2008)

awwwww.. so cute.. I hope you can go to the vet sooner than next week.  You want to make sure the cat is okay and also that the cat will be a healty addition to your family.  You don't know where its been you want to make sure its not carrying anything.


----------



## almmaaa (Dec 19, 2008)

WEll one things for sure is I'm glad your taking him to the vet and I say go from there he looks like such a cutie and if he was mistreated or thrown out, lost whatever I bet he will have a wonderful home and family with you hes such a cutie. I an animal lover that I am thank you from the bottom of my heart for helping this cutie out....


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 19, 2008)

You are such a doll!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is soo adorable!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 20, 2008)

awwwwww that kitten is SO adorable! glad you are keeping him! that kitty is very lucky you took him in. what are you gonna call him/her?


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 20, 2008)

Not sure, I kind of want the name to just come naturally, as we have will most of our pets. Well actually, our animals that we've had growing up always had "formal" names we use at the vet and then we call them something else that just kind of evolved. Our cats are Kitten Man, Bad Thing and Garey. Yea, weird I know lol. And I had a rabbit named Lapin too, all names that didn't just come off the bat, so I think we are waiting a little bit to see if anything comes.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 20, 2008)

awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope all goes well for him


we have a cat that lives in our attic (yeah,. I know) but he doesn't poop or pee up there, he only sleeps and he comes and goes, and there are so many coyotes in our area that I cant stand to just let him have no where to go, I named him Cat , hes VERY friendly he cuddles up on your lap, but you can tell he is a stray because he has some scars and a piece of his ear is missing. and he Is also missing one of his teeth


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 21, 2008)

What you are doing is AMAZING. I swear, I cried when I read this thread. You are an awesome person and I definitely think you and your family will be able to give this adorable little kitty a great new home!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 21, 2008)

omg, so cute! and that is very kind hearted of you to take the stray in! He's very lucky to have found you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let us know what happens!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 21, 2008)

Your baby is adorable!  You have a good heart.  We have rescued two and found two, so I appreciate the responsibility that you have taken on.

I am glad it doesn't appear to be too serious.  I will cross my fingers that kitty improves.  He may pick up just from being in a stable home.  You don't know what his situation was before.    

My girl kitty hurt her leg a bit ago.  She had surgery and recovered beautifully.  

Thanks for the pics of your kitty.  Keep us posted and let us know the name.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the name Remy.


----------

